# T5 HO bulb ordering



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Where should I order bulbs for my 48" t5 ho fixture and whats a good brand?

Also what would you put in a 6 bulb unit?
I'm trying to stay lowtech so probably only going to run 2 or 4 at a time, but still, what should I buy for a planted community tank? All 6700's etc? There's a colormax bulb on clearance near my house, might use one in there for kicks


----------



## thejoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Gieseman Aqua Flora http://www.soslightbulbs.com/product/aquarium/giesemann-aqua-flora-54w-48-t5-ho-aquarium-bulb/


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

thejoe said:


> Gieseman Aqua Flora http://www.soslightbulbs.com/product/aquarium/giesemann-aqua-flora-54w-48-t5-ho-aquarium-bulb/


You'll want to mix those with their midday color 50/50. If you just get all aquaflora it will look artificially pinkish in your tank.

Or, if you want nice bulbs that are really economical you can try the GE Starcoat 5000k bulbs. If you buy in bulk they are ultra cheap. http://www.adlsupply.com/fluorescent-bulbs/ge-46762-f54w-t5-850-eco/


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

why 5000 and not 6500K?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

solchitlins said:


> why 5000 and not 6500K?


As a stand alone bulb the color is nicer.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I called 20 hydro shops near my house finally found one with GE star coats.
He said "yeah, I got some star coats left" I explained that they were for fresh water aquarium and that I'm growing plants, that I wouldn't be so picky but I know these were good and I didn't want to take any chances. He said "let me double check" "yep I got some in bloom and grow "3000k and 6500K" I said on my way.

Drove across town finally found the shop, go inside and all they have is no name brand.
Guy said "these are just as good"/
I was so pissed I made him call the owner. Owner said the same thing. I left empty handed. 

Called another store and the guy said he would order me some and they would be like $12 a piece


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You did the right thing. Not all bulbs are created equal and the GE Starcoats have been tested by the reef hobbyists to have excellent PAR and long life.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I'm going to do 4 bulbs, three 6500's, and one 10k,



and maybe the corallfe color max that's on clearance at my pet supplies plus, and something else to kick on the other 2 switch for viewing fish, but not run it all the time



or I might put a 6500 and a 10k on the 2 bulb switch, for when I want to run just 2 lights, and maybe 4 bulb mode will be something like one 6500, one 10k, the colormax or a 3000 red bulb



that way I could run in either mode depending on how much light I want


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm still confused on bulbs.

Right now I'm developing black beard algae on some of my plants with my questionably aged 48" t5ho 6 bulb fixture, the guy said the bulbs were a year and a half old. I should have bought a smaller light but anyways, I can run it in 2, 4 or 6 bulb mode.

It's a dirted tank with safe t sorb cap, heavily planted and no co2.

I think I would like to try 2 quality bulbs, 8 hours a day over my 110gal, 48x24x22" tank. or should I try 4?

I was looking at aquacave and getting ready to buy a couple bulbs, I see they sell the 6500 GE starcoat, what should I pair this with?

I was thinking a 10k bulb but I don't know what I'm looking for, which one is a decent 10k?
http://www.aquacave.com/T5-High-Output-Aquarium-Bulbs-C322.aspx


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think the difference between the bulbs is that people who have PAR meters have tested Giesemann bulbs and found they put out more PAR than other bulbs of a similar kelvin temperature. I think this makes a difference when your fixture only has one socket, but in your case with your overpowered lighting options you don't need to spend the cash on Giesemann bulbs, just go with a cheaper set.

3 x 6500 (or 5000 as Aaron said) and 1x, 10000 sounds just right. I run with this combo and it seems to balance the light out nicely, making things look the right color.

I read your thread on TPT as well by the way. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=445745&page=2

The BBA can be killed with excel, but remember when you started asking questions about soil based tanks, one of the pieces of advise was that you are going to get algae for the first few weeks until the soil stops leaching. This is part of that process, and it will soon settle down. Just spot treat with excel for now and wait it out.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks, where do I find a 10k bulb? I can go to my local hydro store and buy 6500's, but not sure what a 10k looks like, If I go to a pet store is it listed as a blue reef light or what?


----------

